# Kooks/Spintech Compatability



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

I have spintech side exhaust, not sure if its 2 1/2 or 3" as it was on the car already when i got it. ill measure once i get home(in AFG). apparently you can get either set with a hpipe/xpipe but im not sure what PO has on it. 
kooks collectors are 3" so i have to find the right midpipe/hpipe for my setup. 

depending what i have, where can i get a good hpipe ? i have JBA midpipes im pretty sure already, not sure if those are worth a sh!t. 

for a low modded gto, just bolt ons, no plans of FI or NOS what size exhaust would i want to go w/ ?
getting the 1 3/4" headers, would 2 1/2 or 3" header back be best?

i plan on getting a dyno tune as well and maybe one day cam/intake setup. but for now just mild boltons, money isnt much of an issue so what exhaust would you guys recommend? 

thanks


----------



## jhoch (Jan 7, 2009)

I would recommend the h-pipe. If you know a local exhaust shop or someone that ca do metal work, it will probably be cheaper to make the h-pipe or x-pipe which ever one you decide to go with. If not, I think any of them are fine to buy. I would say stay with the 2 1/2" pipes. From what I have read, that is plenty of flow until you are at serious hp numbers. 2 1/2" is a total of 5" exhaust 3" would be 6" all together and you might actually loose hp from it being that big. The smaller pipes are good for a little bit of back pressure. So I would stay with that size. Here is a video of my kooks 1 3/4' headers with spin tech super pro street mounted in the 04 location, not a side exit like yours, but you should get the idea.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

sweet, judging from the times ive looked at it, im pretty sure its only 2 1/2 but not completely positive. only had it a few weeks before i deployed and was busy prepping for a baby while deployed so.. car got pushed aside. 

anyways, home in 4 days! and cant wait to flood the forum with questions haah


----------

